# Solved: cxtpls.exe



## karmageddon (Dec 10, 2004)

Hi, I have the same problem as the first poster.

I downloaded hijack this, can anyone help me analyze my log? Please?

Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.2
Scan saved at 1:51:17 PM, on 12/9/2005
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb05.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ir4cap32.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\shsntvwr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\CxtPls\CxtPls.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Tone's\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Directory 1 for hijackthis.zip\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://humboldt.edu/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {016235BE-59D4-4CEB-ADD5-E2378282A1D9} - C:\Program Files\CxtPls\cxtpls.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Zedd4Proj.clsUnoOne - {08227B4B-54FE-4C4D-809F-BCA46292FC5B} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\AANTX.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb05.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hoadgbw] C:\WINDOWS\kjberup.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SSC_UserPrompt] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\UsrPrmpt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vs4W36R] ir4cap32.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [eBv6RWd7j] shsntvwr.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Your PC is infected with Spyware - click here to fix your PC - {FB74C951-ACA1-4e33-A94C-A9261EB2CCB7} - https://www.spydeleter.com/order2.php?KBID=1062 (file missing)
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/mickey/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://software-dl.real.com/15d5f698ea12de536105/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.companion.yahoo.com/dl/toolbar/yiebio5_1_6_0.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://chat.msn.com/bin/msnchat45.cab
O21 - SSODL: systemie - {3C3B07F2-3409-4F87-AC59-1493AB595004} - sysie.dll (file missing)


----------



## karmageddon (Dec 10, 2004)

I posted this in the other forum before realizing that it was 98/me specific, and I am on xp. Could a spyware expert please help me choose which to delete? I'd be eternally grateful.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.2
Scan saved at 1:51:17 PM, on 12/9/2005
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb05.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ir4cap32.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\shsntvwr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\CxtPls\CxtPls.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Tone's\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Directory 1 for hijackthis.zip\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://humboldt.edu/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {016235BE-59D4-4CEB-ADD5-E2378282A1D9} - C:\Program Files\CxtPls\cxtpls.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Zedd4Proj.clsUnoOne - {08227B4B-54FE-4C4D-809F-BCA46292FC5B} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\AANTX.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb05.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hoadgbw] C:\WINDOWS\kjberup.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SSC_UserPrompt] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\UsrPrmpt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vs4W36R] ir4cap32.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [eBv6RWd7j] shsntvwr.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Your PC is infected with Spyware - click here to fix your PC - {FB74C951-ACA1-4e33-A94C-A9261EB2CCB7} - https://www.spydeleter.com/order2.php?KBID=1062 (file missing)
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/mickey/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://software-dl.real.com/15d5f698ea12de536105/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.companion.yahoo.com/dl/toolbar/yiebio5_1_6_0.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://chat.msn.com/bin/msnchat45.cab
O21 - SSODL: systemie - {3C3B07F2-3409-4F87-AC59-1493AB595004} - sysie.dll (file missing)


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi karmageddon

Welcome to TSG  

Let me ask a Mod to split this thread so yours will be easier to access


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Run Hijack This again and put a check by these. Close *ALL* windows except HijackThis and click "Fix checked"

*R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {016235BE-59D4-4CEB-ADD5-E2378282A1D9} - C:\Program Files\CxtPls\cxtpls.dll

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hoadgbw] C:\WINDOWS\kjberup.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vs4W36R] ir4cap32.exe

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [eBv6RWd7j] shsntvwr.exe

O9 - Extra button: Your PC is infected with Spyware - click here to fix your PC - {FB74C951-ACA1-4e33-A94C-A9261EB2CCB7} - https://www.spydeleter.com/order2.php?KBID=1062 (file missing)

O21 - SSODL: systemie - {3C3B07F2-3409-4F87-AC59-1493AB595004} - sysie.dll (file missing)*

Restart to safe mode.

*How to start your computer in safe mode*

Because XP will not always show you hidden files and folders by default, Go to Start > Search and under "More advanced search options". 
Make sure there is a check by "Search System Folders" and "Search hidden files and folders" and "Search system subfolders"

Next click on My Computer. Go to Tools > Folder Options. Click on the View tab and make sure that "Show hidden files and folders" is checked. Also uncheck "Hide protected operating system files" and "Hide extensions for known file types" . Now click "Apply to all folders"
Click "Apply" then "OK"

Now find and delete these files:

C:\WINDOWS\*kjberup.exe*
C:\WINDOWS\System32\*ir4cap32.exe*
C:\WINDOWS\System32\*shsntvwr.exe*

Also in safe mode navigate to the C:\Windows\Temp folder. Open the Temp folder and go to Edit > Select All then Edit > Delete to delete the entire contents of the Temp folder.

Go to Start > Run and type *%temp%* in the Run box. The Temp folder will open. Click Edit > Select All then Edit > Delete to delete the entire contents of the Temp folder.

Finally go to Control Panel > Internet Options. On the General tab under "Temporary Internet Files" Click "Delete Files". Put a check by "Delete Offline Content" and click OK. Click on the Programs tab then click the "Reset Web Settings" button. Click Apply then OK.

Empty the Recycle Bin

Download the Registry Search Tool here:

http://www.billsway.com/vbspage/

Unzip it and run it. If your antivirus inteferres you may have to disable script blocking in the antivirus. Copy and Paste the following in the search box:

*{FB74C951-ACA1-4e33-A94C-A9261EB2CCB7}*

Copy and paste the results here.

*IMPORTANT!:* I highly recommend that you go to *Windows update* and install all "Critical Updates and Service Packs" except for Service Pack 2 *ASAP!*. This will patch numerous security holes in IE and Windows. Many baddies get on your machine by taking advantage of these vulnerabilities. As your machine stands now it is wide open to attack from all sorts of nasties. You need to get these updates *IMMEDITELY!*

*Note:* At this time I do not recommend that you install Service Pack 2 until you have read the info at the following links and are sure that it will not cause problems with your system:

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/security/expert/russel_installsp2.mspx

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;884130

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?kbid=842242

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;878474


----------



## karmageddon (Dec 10, 2004)

Ok, ran in safe mode and did everything expect I couldn't find these files, by using search option or manually:



flrman1 said:


> Now find and delete these files:
> 
> C:\WINDOWS\*kjberup.exe*
> C:\WINDOWS\System32\*ir4cap32.exe*
> C:\WINDOWS\System32\*shsntvwr.exe*


from the registry search:

REGEDIT4
; RegSrch.vbs © Bill James

; Registry search results for string "FB74C951-ACA1-4e33-A94C-A9261EB2CCB7" 12/10/2005 3:15:25 PM

; NOTE: This file will be deleted when you close WordPad.
; You must manually save this file to a new location if you want to refer to it again later.
; (If you save the file with a .reg extension, you can use it to restore any Registry changes you make to these values.)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\{FB74C951-ACA1-4e33-A94C-A9261EB2CCB7}]

[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-725345543-113007714-1957994488-1004\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\CmdMapping]
"{FB74C951-ACA1-4e33-A94C-A9261EB2CCB7}"=dword:00002003


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Copy the contents of the 'Quote' box to Notepad, and save as *Remove.reg* (save as type: 'all files' )
Doubleclick Remove.reg, and answer yes when asked to have its contents added to the Registry.



> Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
> 
> [-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\{FB74C951-ACA1-4e33-A94C-A9261EB2CCB7}]
> 
> ...


Restart your computer.

Come back here and post another Hijack This log.


----------



## karmageddon (Dec 10, 2004)

flrman1 said:


> Copy the contents of the 'Quote' box to Notepad, and save as *Remove.reg* (save as type: 'all files' )
> Doubleclick Remove.reg, and answer yes when asked to have its contents added to the Registry.
> 
> Restart your computer.
> ...


Okay,
error message:

Cannot import C:\DOCUME~1\Tone's\Desktop\Remove.reg:error accessing the registry.

I turned off auto-protect in Norton Anti-Virus, and also disabled script blocking.

I'll restart and try again, I guess.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Post another HJT log please.


----------



## karmageddon (Dec 10, 2004)

Sorry I'm being so much trouble!

Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.2
Scan saved at 12:09:52 PM, on 12/11/2005
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb05.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\AutoUpdate\AutoUpdate.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Tone's\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Zedd4Proj.clsUnoOne - {08227B4B-54FE-4C4D-809F-BCA46292FC5B} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\AANTX.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb05.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SSC_UserPrompt] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\UsrPrmpt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AutoUpdater] "C:\Program Files\AutoUpdate\AutoUpdate.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/mickey/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://software-dl.real.com/15d5f698ea12de536105/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.companion.yahoo.com/dl/toolbar/yiebio5_1_6_0.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://chat.msn.com/bin/msnchat45.cab


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Fix this one:

*O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AutoUpdater] "C:\Program Files\AutoUpdate\AutoUpdate.exe"*

Restart to safe mode and delete the C:\Program Files\*AutoUpdate* folder.


----------



## karmageddon (Dec 10, 2004)

Okay, I did that... am I clear?


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Let's see one more log.


----------



## karmageddon (Dec 10, 2004)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.2
Scan saved at 7:38:31 PM, on 12/11/2005
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb05.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Tone's\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.humboldt.edu/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Zedd4Proj.clsUnoOne - {08227B4B-54FE-4C4D-809F-BCA46292FC5B} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\AANTX.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb05.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SSC_UserPrompt] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\UsrPrmpt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/mickey/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://software-dl.real.com/15d5f698ea12de536105/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.companion.yahoo.com/dl/toolbar/yiebio5_1_6_0.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://chat.msn.com/bin/msnchat45.cab


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Fix these:

*O2 - BHO: Zedd4Proj.clsUnoOne - {08227B4B-54FE-4C4D-809F-BCA46292FC5B} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\AANTX.dll (file missing)

O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://software-dl.real.com/15d5f69...ip/RdxIE601.cab*

Restart,

Now turn off System Restore:

On the Desktop, right-click My Computer.
Click Properties.
Click the System Restore tab.
Check Turn off System Restore.
Click Apply, and then click OK.

Restart your computer, turn System Restore back on and create a restore point.

To create a restore point:

Single-click Start and point to All Programs.
Mouse over Accessories, then System Tools, and select System Restore.
In the System Restore wizard, select the box next the text labeled "Create a restore point" and click the Next button.
Type a description for your new restore point. Something like "After trojan/spyware cleanup". Click Create and you're done.

*Check this out* for info on how to tighten your security settings and some good free tools to help prevent this from happening again.

*IMPORTANT!:* I highly recommend that you go to *Windows update* and install all "Critical Updates and Service Packs" except for Service Pack 2 *ASAP!*. This will patch numerous security holes in IE and Windows. Many baddies get on your machine by taking advantage of these vulnerabilities. As your machine stands now it is wide open to attack from all sorts of nasties. You need to get these updates *IMMEDITELY!*

*Note:* At this time I do not recommend that you install Service Pack 2 until you have read the info at the following links and are sure that it will not cause problems with your system:

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/security/expert/russel_installsp2.mspx

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;884130

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?kbid=842242

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;878474


----------



## Greggumz (Dec 14, 2002)

I KNOW HOW TO FIX THIS ANNOYING CXTPLS.EXE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Open My computer, it may take a while to load. Then click tools (on the top menu), then folder options, then click the view tab, and check the "show hidden folders". Then click OK. Go to C:\Program Files\cxtpls folder. And there you will find UNINSTALL!!!!!!! UNISTALL THAT PEICE OF CRAP. And it should be fixed, spread the word plz!


----------

